# Mr. Bain's Back



## Theoretical (Jan 28, 2007)

Just as a fair warning to all of you newer PB users, a banned former member, Andrew C. Bain, has been known to randomly contact people from the board and Reformed blogrings. He's even gone as far as calling cell phones, but ususally just works through e-mail and IM.

His main modus operendi seems to be to get you to put yourself into a place theologically where he can then condemn you as a heretic.

Here are several previous threads on this "teacher".

The Christian Confession of Faith

God No Liar

Ridiculous email regarding the "Arminians worship a false god" thread

Outside the Camp...Question

Heresy Alert [We need an emoticon for that, btw]. I've included his two major links for reference if anyone cares to read why he believes Calvin and Spurgeon are in Hell.

This guy leads the Heterodoxy Hall of Shame and God No Liar pages.


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 28, 2007)

Thank you. I knew something wasn't quite right about him...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 28, 2007)

He messaged me about some new webpage on the Psalms he has going.


----------



## Devin (Jan 28, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> He messaged me about some new webpage on the Psalms he has going.




Me too.


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2007)

I think I've seen hm before on another board I used to post at.


----------



## jacobiloved (Jan 28, 2007)

what motivtes men lke this


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2007)

jacobiloved said:


> what motivtes men lke this



Insecurity with the notion that somewhere, somehow, someone has a belief that differs from yours, they have rejected your beliefs, and God may well let them into Heaven, too. 

It's ultimately an expression of self-righteousness.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 28, 2007)

I stumbled on Outside The Camp a few years back. The moment I saw the site I said," Somthing's rotten on the world wide web."

Unfortunately, we are all suceptible to this kind of arrogance. Everyone wants to be right and no one wants to be wrong. We all have a decided tendency to vaunt up ourselves. May God deliver us from this. 


"Too set in our ways, to try to rearange! Too right to be wrong, in this rebel song!" - Bono U2.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 28, 2007)

Bladestunner316 said:


> He messaged me about some new webpage on the Psalms he has going.



same here

He used to contact me by IM and e-mail a while back and try to convince me that I wasn't saved because I had doubted my salvation before, and also that every single jot and tittle of the Psalms is referring to Jesus.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 28, 2007)

Trevor, that was someone calling herself Michael Dries who has a thing about KJV Only. She argued with (or rather simply slandered) James White.

This is a different Bain in the neck.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 28, 2007)

turmeric said:


> This is a different Bain in the neck.


Ha. Seriously, pay him no nevermind; trainwreck; Troll; one attempting to make disciples twofold children of hell; etc. Move along.


----------



## MW (Jan 29, 2007)

Chris said:


> Insecurity with the notion that somewhere, somehow, someone has a belief that differs from yours, they have rejected your beliefs, and God may well let them into Heaven, too.
> 
> It's ultimately an expression of self-righteousness.



It is one thing to condemn his errors in doctrine, quite another to judge his heart.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 29, 2007)

I actually had a nice IM convo with him a while back. (this was AFTER I kicked him off my discussion list for spamming it with hypercalvinist drivel...)

I'll post it when I get home.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 29, 2007)

He showed up a couple of times on the Yahoo OPC discussion group, trying to send massive spam attacks, until he got booted.


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> It is one thing to condemn his errors in doctrine, quite another to judge his heart.



Call it what you want. I stand by it. 

*shrugs*


----------

